# الأمريكيون كرماء - الأمريكيين كرماء



## jmt356

ايّ وحدة من هذه الجملتان صحيحة:

الامريكيون كرماء؛
او
الامريكيين كرماء.

وشكراً


----------



## barkoosh

الامريكيون كرماء هي الصحيحة، فلا شيء في الجملة يحوّل "الامريكيون" من حالة الرفع إلى حالة النصب أو الجر لنقول "الامريكيين"‏


----------



## jmt356

انا موافق في ما يتعلق بالعربي الفصحى. لكن باللغة السورية العامية ليس نقول "وُن" بعد الأسماء ودائماً نقول "الأمريكيون كرماء،" "الفرنسيين كرماء" الخ، صحيح؟


----------



## barkoosh

معك حق، فصيغة الجمع "ون" لا تُستعمل في العاميات. ولكن قد تُستخدم صيغة عامية للجموع المنتهية بـ"ين"، وذلك بحسب البلد العربي
لستُ متأكداً من الصيغة المستخدمة في العامية السورية ولكن في لبنان مثلا، نقول "فرنساويّي" بدلا من "فرنسيين" و"هولنديّي" بدلاً من "هولنديين"، وبالنسبة لكلمة "أميركيين"، فالشائع هو الأميركان

قد يفيدك أعضاء المنتدى السوريون في الأمر أكثر مني


----------



## jmt356

شكراً جزيلاً. واضح جداً الشرح.


----------

